# PRINCIPE DE SAUVEGARDE ICLOUD ????



## maeliandu77 (30 Mars 2020)

Bonjour tout le monde
Alors ma question est simple et peut-etre déjà poséé
Le principe de sauvegarder des photos , des documents etc ....... c'est que lorsqu'il nous arrive un petit souci du style on supprime une photo par erreur, eh bien c'est pas grave elle est SAUVEGARDEE dans le CLOUD Eh bien avec Apple pas du tout, si vous faites pas gaffe, votre photo est perdue logique non ?
PAS DU TOUT et ça m'enerve prodigieusement. Quelqu'un peux m'expliquer pourquoi lorsque je supprime une photo de mon iphone pour faire de la place sur celui ci , le photo est egalement supprimée de tout mes appareils mais aussi et c'est là que ça me gonfle du cloud ?
Je precise que j'utilise egalement le cloud de google et là ça fonctionne parfaitement et la photo bien que disparue de mon telephone est conservée sur le cloud
J'ai hate de lire vos réponses
Amicalement
Philippe


----------



## edenpulse (30 Mars 2020)

Parce que ça ne fonctionne pas de cette manière. C'est le principe que tu attends de ça personnellement. 
C'est un cloud de synchronisation, pas de "backup" ou sauvegarde. (Et il est possible de récupérer les données jusqu'a 30 jours en cas d'erreur de suppression) 
Effectivement, Google Photos ne fonctionne pas de la même manière.


----------



## maeliandu77 (30 Mars 2020)

OK, alors pour les esprits limités comme le mien et je suis pas le seul crois moi , c'est pas du tout logique . Apple ne présente pas du tout son service comme ça, en tout cas ,c'est pas clair, alors effectivement le principe de synchronisation est génial, tu fais une photo et tu la retrouves immédiatement sur tes autres périphériques mais d'après ce que tu me dis apple ne t'autorise pas a faire de la place sur ton téléphone . Je te donnes un exemple extreme, je fais de superbes photos et par maladresse et sans m'en rendre compte mon fils efface tous mes albums, je ne m'en aperçois pas tout de suite , le lendemain ,je pars au boulot et là pas de bol ,j'ai un accident grave et je tombe dans le comas plus de 30 jours ( J'avoue , c'est vraiment pas de bol)
Eh bien ,j'ai tout perdu (mes albums)mais bon je suis sorti du comas tu vas me dire . Je te l'accorde c'est un scénario extreme mais bon tu vois le principe.


----------



## edenpulse (30 Mars 2020)

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204264 
Moi ça me parait très clair mais bon.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Mars 2020)

Ce que tu souhaites, c'est que quoi qui soit supprimé cela ne le soit que sur l'iPhone/mac ? Dans ce cas, jamais rien n'est supprimé.

Ce que tu sembles chercher revient à extraire les photos de l'application photo et les copier dans un répertoire de iCloud dédié à ta sauvegarde. Comme cela tu les as toujours à un autre endroit même si tu les sauvegardes. Mais ça te prendra 2 fois plus d'espace sur iCloud.

Si besoin d'espace il y a cette option dans l'application photo (screenshot du mac) :




ps: je ne sais plus comment c'était sur Google. Mais il me semble bien que si j'y supprime mes images... ben elle sont supprimées


----------



## guytoon48 (30 Mars 2020)

Bonsoir,
Si toutefois iCloud est activé au niveau des photos, toute photo ajoutée via "Photos" sur Mac ou prise sur un iPad ou iPhone se retrouvera SYNCHRONISEE sur tous les appareils; bien.
Si maintenant je supprime par inadvertance (ou pas) une ou des photos, je les retrouverai dans "Photos" sur le Mac dans une rubrique intitulée "photos supprimées récemment" avec bien sûr possibilité de les récupérer...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Mars 2020)

Oui, mais avoir que 30 jours pour les restaurer n'est pas suffisant (cf son second poste).


----------



## Chris K (30 Mars 2020)

maeliandu77 a dit:


> c'est que lorsqu'il nous arrive un petit souci du style on supprime une photo par erreur, eh bien c'est pas grave elle est SAUVEGARDEE dans le CLOUD Eh bien avec Apple pas du tout, si vous faites pas gaffe, votre photo est perdue logique non ?



Oui, logique, ce service n’a pas vocation à faire des sauvegardes mais des synchronisations :



> Les photos et les vidéos que vous supprimez sur un appareil sont également effacées partout où vous utilisez Photos iCloud. Les photos et les vidéos sont conservées dans le dossier Suppressions récentes pendant 30 jours avant d’être définitivement supprimées.


----------



## LaJague (30 Mars 2020)

Ce que tu souhaites tu peux le trouver dans pCloud 

Backup auto de la photothèque


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Mars 2020)

Les conseils d'Apple concernant la photothèque (ne pas oublier qu'il y a la sauvegarde Time Machine) :





						Sauvegarder la photothèque dans Photos sur Mac
					

Dans Photos sur votre Mac, sauvegardez votre photothèque pour éviter toute perte de données due à l’endommagement ou à la suppression involontaire de fichiers d’images.



					support.apple.com


----------



## Chris K (30 Mars 2020)

LaJague a dit:


> Ce que tu souhaites tu peux le trouver dans pCloud
> 
> Backup auto de la photothèque



Je dérive un peu du sujet : je ne sais pas quel retour tu as de pCloud mais me concernant et après l’avoir testé très récemment j’ai trouvé que c’est une vraie catastrophe ce truc. Surtout la partie Crypto censé apporter un chiffrement de bout en bout.
Je leur ai envoyé des vidéos sur les soucis rencontrés... après quelques retours de leur part ils ont abandonné... et moi aussi du coup


----------



## LaJague (31 Mars 2020)

Je n’utilise pas leur offre crypto


----------

